# Loạt siêu trộm sa lưới vì thiết bị định vị xe máy thần thánh



## Dung Mac (4/11/20)

*Nhờ thiết bị định vị tìm ra xe máy tức thời mà hàng loạt tên trộm sừng sỏ đã lần lượt sa lưới*

Dịch bệnh đói kém, tết tới nơi rồi. Tỉ lệ trộm cắp xe máy tăng cao, đừng để đến lúc mất bò mới lo làm chuồng. Lắp ngay thiết bị định vị chống trộm xe máy dễ dàng giám sát xe 24/24, và tìm xe nhanh chóng.






Khóa cổ ư, chỉ 3-5 giây là bẻ xong, khóa càng thì lâu hơn chút... Kết hợp với còi hú báo động khi có người lạ tiếp xúc với xe để cho trộm chán mà bỏ đi. Nhưng với những tên lỳ lợm thì tất cả những cách trên đều không ăn thua đâu... Trường hợp này định vị xe máy phát huy tác dụng. 

Ngay lập tức chỉ cần mở điện thoại lên và xem vị trí xe ở đâu hay đang đi hướng nào là sẽ dễ dàng tìm ra nhanh chóng. Rất nhiều tên trộm cướp xe máy đã sa lưới nhờ thiết bị định vị tìm xe như thế.






=> _Do đó chúng ta có thể phòng ngừa bằng cách kéo dài thời gian bẻ khóa, báo động cũng như giám sát xe 24/7 và tìm xe ngay khi vừa bị trộm để không bị tẩu thoát_

*THIẾT BỊ ĐỊNH VỊ XE MÁY ĐA-ZI-NĂNG VÔ VÀN TIỆN ÍCH*

*Ngoài tác dụng chống trộm, lắp định vị cho xe máy còn có nhiều công dụng hữu ích bất ngờ khác như:*

- _Giám sát con cái_ khi giao xe cho con biết được con đi những đâu, ở đó bao lâu, có đi quá tốc độ không.

- _Giải pháp giám sát xe doanh nghiệp_ hữu ích: xe nhân viên giao hàng, nhân viên kinh doanh, kỹ thuật lắp đặt… từ đó tính tổng quãng đường, tính xăng xe… cho nhân viên.

- _Quản lý xe cho thuê_ hay khi cho ai đó mượn

- _Theo dõi xe_ vợ chồng, thiết bị dành cho thám tử tư

*Tất cả là nhờ những tính năng tuyệt vời của thiết bị định vị xe máy Viettech dưới đây:*

- Giám sát xe mọi lúc mọi nơi chính xác vị trí 24/7 qua điện thoại, máy tính.
- Phát hiện xe tắt/nổ máy trái phép
- Cảnh báo xe khi ra vào khu vực cài đặt để giám sát xe
- Cảnh báo khi thiết bị bị tháo nguồn ra khỏi xe
- Giám sát tốc độ, dừng đỗ, quãng đường lịch sử xe di chuyển trong 90 ngày gần nhất.
- Cảnh báo pin yếu khi sắp hết pin dự phòng
- AGPS hỗ trợ định vị ngay cả trong khu vực GPS yếu hoặc không có GPS. Khi xe ở khu vực không có sóng thiết bị báo mất tín hiệu nhưng khi có trở lại vẫn tự vẽ lại hành trình xe đã đi qua.






_Phần mềm định vị xe máy rất dễ sử dụng, quản lý xe qua điện thoại, máy tính mọi lúc mọi nơi, có các báo cáo rõ ràng dễ hiểu,_






_Thiết bị nhỏ gọn, lắp giấu kín bí mật, an toàn, nhanh chóng chỉ 15 phút_

*ƯU ĐÃI HẤP DẪN CHỈ CÓ TẠI VIỆT TECH KHI LẮP ĐỊNH VỊ XE MÁY NGAY HÔM NAY:*

Giá trọn bộ định vị GS05D giảm chỉ còn *990.000 VNĐ*(Giá thị trường *1.250.000 VNĐ*)
*Miễn phí *phần mềm & cước sim sử dụng 1 năm đầu tiên trị giá *400.000 VNĐ*
*Tặng*1 sim 4G
*Miễn phí *giao hàng trên toàn quốc
*Bảo hành*12 tháng, 1 đổi 1 trong 12 tháng nếu có lỗi do nhà sản xuất
Bảo trì sản phẩm trọn đời
Hỗ trợ kỹ thuật trong suốt quá trình sử dụng
*Thêm lý do nên mua ngay định vị ô tô xe máy của Công ty Việt Tech nữa là đây:*

100% thiết bị có *nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng*, có tính ổn định cao
*Tư vấn CSKH 24/7*, hướng dẫn từ xa tận tình từ A-Z
*Bảo mật *thông tin khách hàng tuyệt đối
*Hỗ trợ kỹ thuật nhanh *nhất trong thời gian sử dụng thiết bị.
Kỹ thuật chuyên môn cao, lắp đặt nhanh, chuyên nghiệp, hướng dẫn sử dụng nhiệt tình.






*Liên hệ để nhận ưu đãi ngay hôm nay:*

VP HN: Số 22C, Ngô Đức Kế, Phường 12, Bình Thạnh, TP HCM
VP HCM: Số 9, Ngõ 92, Đường Nguyễn Khánh Toàn, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Hotline: *0975 883 811- **0906 274 489*
Email: bokieuviettech@gmail.com
Website: dinhvitoancau.net


----------

